# Daiwa ballistic



## Spaz (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking to trade a brand new daiwa saltiga ballistic 33 for a 40.This rod is sealed in the original factory wrapper...


----------



## Spaz (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll be in the outer banks area 2nd week of October


----------



## Spaz (Sep 2, 2009)

Mods,kill the post


----------

